# Cuts of beef for roast beef sandwiches



## roch (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a small deli and we feature a few different types of beef sandwiches on our menu. Currently I use AAA inside rounds, cut in half and cooked off at 300 until rare. Then, they are pulled and refrigerated until they are sliced at a 1 and portioned off into bags..It makes nice sandwiches but..One issue I have always had was the waste on this cut of meat (when we clean it up for the slicer) sometimes it can be quite substantial. I use it for stock, which makes for good gravies and soups, but I am still looking for a better solution. I've tried top sirloin. It is a bit more expensive and there is hardly any waste but there is a line of grizzle that seems to run right through the middle and that not good when we are slicing. I don't want to hack away trying to cut it out every time...

Just wondering if anybody has any suggestions I can ponder...thanks..Roch


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Honestly the inside round is probably your best bet for roast beef sandwiches. The waste is a bummer (I assume you are talking about the "shredded" bits that accumulate on the slicer?) but you've found what is probably the best price/flavor cut for what you are doing. 

You could try something like an eye of round but I find that the flavor of that cut is a bit weak, especially compared to the top round. 

It sounds like you have a decent outlet for the scraps as well, so that is good at least. 

If you start doing other cuts you are going to look at a price jump. I mean, I would consider the top sirloin to be maybe a step up from the round (at least in tenderness) so if you didn't like that then I don't know where you'd go from there. 

I use a cut called "chuck flap" as a stand in for short ribs (they are basically a leaner, boneless short rib) that makes wonderful sandwiches. I've only sous vided it though, I've never roasted to rare for roast beef, but I don't think it would be good for that. 

Anyways, good luck. Let me know if you find out anything.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I used inside round for years on the food truck for dips and cold Sands. Fluctuates at about $5 lb for finished product. Same process as yours. 
Stick with it imo.


----------



## majac (Apr 8, 2017)

Whatever "scraps" you have can go into a nice beef barley soup. It only gets better in the broth and the broth gets better from the addition. 
If you're worried about tailings on the slicer, try freezing it for about an hour before slicing. It won't be frozen solid but cold enough on the outside to maybe curtail any shredding.


----------



## roch (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks, everybody. The waste I was talking about is more inside. There is one end that has a lot of grizzle and arteries that need to be carved out. I also trim a bit of the gnarly outside layer off so there isn't any chewy bits in the finished product..great info, though. It's reassuring that I'm not way off base..


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Roch said:


> There is one end that has a lot of grizzle and arteries that need to be carved out


I don't know why that is bugging me so much, but it is spelled "gristle."

Not trying to be that guy, well...I guess I am. But yeah, I wouldn't overthink it, sounds like you are doing it right. I mean, the fact that you are even making your own roast beef for sandwiches must put you ahead of 95% of the other delis around...I'm sure it's delicious.


----------



## roch (Apr 1, 2017)

Grizzle, gristle..I wouldn't over think it either...

It's a cooking forum, not a spelling forum....

But there is always  that guy...

And you are him...

Maybe you should head over to the grammar and spelling forum where people give a...

I'm just joking...sorry if my misspelling of a word offended you....


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Two things.

Is an inside round the same as bottom round or top round? I only know those two terms.

Second, here's another grammar issue. It's "that" for things and "who" for people.

As in "Those people _who _always feel the need to correct others spelling". You do not say "Those people _that_ always feel the need to correct others spelling"

Just as you would not say "The computer _who _was used to correct the spelling".

Back to the beef issue.


----------



## roch (Apr 1, 2017)

t


chefwriter said:


> Two things.
> 
> Is an inside round the same as bottom round or top round? I only know those two terms.
> 
> ...


It's the top round...we call it inside round up here in Canada...usually around 14 to 16 pounds,...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

One in the same.


----------



## majac (Apr 8, 2017)

Roch said:


> Thanks, everybody. The waste I was talking about is more inside. There is one end that has a lot of grizzle and arteries that need to be carved out. I also trim a bit of the gnarly outside layer off so there isn't any chewy bits in the finished product..great info, though. It's reassuring that I'm not way off base..


----------



## majac (Apr 8, 2017)

Okay....I know exactly what you're talking about. I used to "butcher" it and use the inside for sandwiches. Smaller pieces for soup and some of the bigger pieces pounded for individual braciole. Slicing was a problem when I left it whole anyway because the grain goes in multiple directions. I feel your pain!


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Before sticking with what you have, I'd suggest trying at least one eye of round.  I know someone said it doesn't have the same flavor, but it's a small cut and cheap to try out.  You may like it for the purpose you intend to use it.


----------

